# Question for Primal Raw food feeders



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I've been feeding Primal for years. Have I been so oblivious or has their dog food prices gone through the roof? I could have sworn I was paying 36.00- 38.00 per 8lb bag of chicken or beef patties. Today I paid 50.00 a bag! I don't remember it being that much. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

:angel:Ahhh Linda, they're worth every penny.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

You are right Dave It's just that Natures Variety is 13.00 cheaper per bag. Do you have a preference between the 2?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

lfung5 said:


> You are right Dave It's just that Natures Variety is 13.00 cheaper per bag. Do you have a preference between the 2?


If you want the healthiest, I can find out.??


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Are you going to abuse poor Sabine by asking her ok.......go ahead. Please ask her which one is the best and which one is the most affordable for the quality you get.

Thanks!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

lfung5 said:


> Are you going to abuse poor Sabine by asking her ok.......go ahead. Please ask her which one is the best and which one is the most affordable for the quality you get.
> 
> Thanks!


 Already did, just waiting, sometimes she doesn't work weekends, unless she see's it's me. 
ound:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

davetgabby said:


> Already did, just waiting, sometimes she doesn't work weekends, unless she see's it's me.
> ound:


LOL, I figured Thanks


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I gave her **** for being so slow to answer ound: Here's her reply;
"They are both nice foods. I wouldn't say either one is "healthier", they are just different." 

Sabine

There you go, always good to rotate once in awhile.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks Dave! I think I might try Steve's Real food.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

What the hell is this . ? Steve's Real food. ? Where did you hear about this.?


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> What the hell is this . ? Steve's Real food. ? Where did you hear about this.?


Hi Dave, Steve's is a raw food brand. My local boutique pet store carries Primal, Nature's Variety and Steve's. Steve's is a little cheaper than the other two.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

OK Deb, if you guys want a review on Steve's let me know. LOL


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

My guys like the Steve's. I just had a hard time getting it so I turned to Primal. There is a Pet store that now carries it, so I will try Steve's again. Primal raised their prices dramatically and I won't pay the extra just out of principle! Thanks for offering Dave but it not necessary for me


----------

